# 1 week old born at 36 weeks and sleeps ALL day



## missangie

I feel weird posting in the premature baby section since my son was almost full term but I am wondering if it is normal for him to be sleeping ALL day. Literally, he maybe had his eyes open for MAYBE 30 min. total today. He is a week old today and was born at 36 weeks 4 days (thats by the date of LMP if you go by date of ovulation he would be 36 weeks exactly) 

I have to wake him up for every feeding, I do so every 2.5-3 hours and I have to really work at keeping him awake to nurse (stripping him to his diaper, tickling him, moving his arm, etc...) I met with a lactation nurse and he is gaining weight which is great so she said not to worry about his eating, just to keep working at keeping him awake to nurse. 

I guess Im just wondering if this sleepiness is normal and if so, any idea when I can expect him to be more alert throughout the day?


----------



## hawalkden

Totally normal. Isaac was a 35 weeker was in nicu for 3 weeks & hot him home & he slept just like your lo :). He started feeling and being more awake during tge day at around 5-6 weeks x


----------



## Sophiesmommie

Like hawalkden said it's completely normal Sophie was born a little over month 35+6 all she did was sleep I had to wake her up for her feedings some times via cool washcloth. About a week and a half ago she started being more alert and staying awake longer. If your having to much trouble strip him down to his diaper to have him nurse I did that with Sophie and it did the trick she was very awake then.


----------



## missangie

thanks for your replies!

how old is sophie now sophiesmommy? 

I do have to strip him to his diaper which gets him to wake up just enough to latch on and then begins the task of using a cool washcloth to touch him to keep him eating, or wiggling his arm, tickling his feet, etc. Feedings are going pretty well, I do feel like I can get him to stay awake enough to eat what he should for the most part and I wasnt worried about the amount he sleeps until Ive now had a few people who come over and are with him say something about it!


----------



## Sophiesmommie

Sophie is 33 days old corrected age 4 days.


----------



## Cazzyg

My 36 weeker was much the same for the first few weeks...then it changed spectacularly!

She was a little jaundiced ehcih can make them sleepier. If that's the case, then try and make sure he gets plenty of sunlight. I used to put her in her crib in front of the window.


----------



## SabrinaKat

It was the same with Finn whilst he was in NICU (born at 36wks), but they changed the teat and he was able to get more milk when he was awake -- at home, now 7wks tomorrow, he drinks his bottle within 1/2 hour and usually on a 3-hour schedule (at the moment, not, as perhaps having a growth spurt aka 'Mr. Cranky')!

best wishes (and hang in there!)


----------



## littlestar85

Sounds normal to me. My LO was born at exactly 36 weeks and although the first few weeks are a blur I remember him pretty much sleeping the whole time apart from breastfeeds. He had jaundice which was part of the reason too. x


----------



## JadeyB

Hi there,

My term baby (37+3) was like this and he had prolonged breastfeeding jaundice. I used to have to wake him for feeds. He soon caught on though. Xx


----------

